# Dehydrating eggplant



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a bumper crop coming in - does anyone dehydrate it and how do you do it. Anyone can it in any way?


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, I am brand new here but so far love this site. I do dehydrate eggplant by simply slicing it either in rounds or lengthwise depending on the variety. I grow italian heirloom eggplant and the skin is exceptionally thin so I do not peel - just dip in a little lemon water and put it in the dehydrator and dry it until it is brittle. Then I carefully pack it in foodsaver bags and get as much air out as possible without crushing and store in an air tight plastic food safe bucket. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

You can also steam blanch it which will keep the skin from toughening up when dehydrating. Also spray with lemon juice before popping it in the dehydrator.


----------



## Forestdude (Jun 9, 2012)

No info here on dehydrating, I'm just happy to hear that you got a bumper crop of eggplant:goodjob:. I got a bum crop of eggplant, without the "per":grump: Oh well, maybe next year


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you everyone for your inputs


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

And then how do you use it when you thaw it? I also have eggplant this year, but the only thing I know to do with it is slice, bread and fry like squash. Can you do this with it after you dehydrate it? What else do you do with it. I have never had it before, but like it. Thanks,


----------

